# Shetland Classic Motorshow



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Went for a look this morning and took some snaps



































































































































































































































































































































Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nice cars, thanks for sharing


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some nice cars there.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Missed a few so here they are.










































Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovely cars on show, thank you for posting.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really liked the Fulvia S2 it's a very pretty car in the flesh.


----------

